# Painted a Raptor Mask!



## mangomango (Oct 15, 2020)

I'm planning on making a fursuit head of Saber, but wanted something to wear for Halloween in the meantime! So here's a spooky boi ~


----------



## KiokuChan (Oct 16, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## DireDrag0n (Oct 26, 2020)

Definitely geared for Halloween! I like the eyes.


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 26, 2020)

mangomango said:


> I'm planning on making a fursuit head of Saber, but wanted something to wear for Halloween in the meantime! So here's a spooky boi ~
> 
> View attachment 90856View attachment 90857
> View attachment 90858View attachment 90859


Nice, liking that colour scheme!


----------



## mangomango (Oct 26, 2020)

DireDrag0n said:


> Definitely geared for Halloween! I like the eyes.


Thanks! The eyes were a last minute add-on but I think they look nice!


----------



## mangomango (Oct 26, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> Nice, liking that colour scheme!


Thanks! I stuck with Saber's colors because I had already made a set of paws and a tail.


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 26, 2020)

mangomango said:


> Thanks! I stuck with Saber's colors because I had already made a set of paws and a tail.


That must look awesome, I'm incredibly partial to orange as its my favourite colour


----------



## mangomango (Oct 26, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> That must look awesome, I'm incredibly partial to orange as its my favourite colour









Here's some pictures! ^w^


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 26, 2020)

That's pretty cool
I really like that


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 26, 2020)

mangomango said:


> View attachment 92112View attachment 92113View attachment 92114
> Here's some pictures! ^w^


Nice! Bet those are nice and warm, could do with some cuz its always so flipping cold in this house!
I might buy some just for that reason now that I think about it. And a tail seeing as I had an extremely vivid hallucination of me having a tail yesterday (Could feel it swaying and everything! And now I must know what it actually feels like.


----------



## mangomango (Oct 26, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> Nice! Bet those are nice and warm, could do with some cuz its always so flipping cold in this house!
> I might buy some just for that reason now that I think about it. And a tail seeing as I had an extremely vivid hallucination of me having a tail yesterday (Could feel it swaying and everything! And now I must know what it actually feels like.


I didn't line the paws with fabric, but they would be very warm then! Also, if you feel like making them, I used the pattern by Kloofsuits on Etsy! (I have little to no sewing experience but I was able to make them (also entirely by hand!) so you'd probably be able to make them even if you don't have much practice!)


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 26, 2020)

mangomango said:


> I didn't line the paws with fabric, but they would be very warm then! Also, if you feel like making them, I used the pattern by Kloofsuits on Etsy!


I'm utterly useless at textiles, but I want em so badly now as Dragon claws. But now is really not the time for me to invest in something like that.


----------



## mangomango (Oct 26, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> I'm utterly useless at textiles, but I want em so badly now as Dragon claws. But now is really not the time for me to invest in something like that.


I've seen some cool ones with big claws, if you search up dinosaur fursuit paws you should be able to see them. But yeah, I wouldn't invest in something like that before you're ready


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 26, 2020)

mangomango said:


> I've seen some cool ones with big claws, if you search up dinosaur fursuit paws you should be able to see them. But yeah, I wouldn't invest in something like that before you're ready


It's not so much I'm not ready, I am ready but I'm not sure how long lockdown is going to continue for, seeing as its stopping me from working.

Also, it's just occurred to me that two weeks ago fursuits terrified me, since I've come out as a furry the opinion has been flipped totally reverse. So much has changed in my mind over the past fortnight it's incredible.


----------



## mangomango (Oct 26, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> It's not so much I'm not ready, I am ready but I'm not sure how long lockdown is going to continue for, seeing as its stopping me from working.
> 
> Also, it's just occurred to me that two weeks ago fursuits terrified me, since I've come out as a furry the opinion has been flipped totally reverse. So much has changed in my mind over the past fortnight it's incredible.


I kinda thought mascot costumes were creepy too until I started looking at custom fursuit heads, and now I'm hooked. Once you get started there's no going back ; )


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 26, 2020)

mangomango said:


> I kinda thought mascot costumes were creepy too until I started looking at custom fursuit heads, and now I'm hooked. Once you get started there's no going back ; )


I doubt ill ever want to go back, so no problems there!


----------



## mangomango (Oct 26, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> I doubt ill ever want to go back, so no problems there!


Honestly, the amount of skill and creativity that goes on in the fandom is amazing. I think it's pretty cool to be a part of it


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 26, 2020)

mangomango said:


> Honestly, the amount of skill and creativity that goes on in the fandom is amazing. I think it's pretty cool to be a part of it


Yeh speaking as an outsider until a week ago, you guys and gals get a bad wrap but, once you break through the miles and miles of pr0n on FA front page, you're really all a swell bunch and I applaud you all for carrying on despite the image that outsiders portray you as.


----------



## mangomango (Oct 26, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> Yeh speaking as an outsider until a week ago, you guys and gals get a bad wrap but, once you break through the miles and miles of pr0n on FA front page, you're really all a swell bunch and I applaud you all for carrying on despite the image that outsiders portray you as.


I do my best not to click "Browse" on FA for that exact reason, lol

I don't think that anyone who really knows what the furry fandom is dislikes it, I think it's just a bunch of people with misguided perceptions of what goes on in here. I mean, there are some parts that can get weird, but all fandoms have that. I've been here for about a year?? now, so I'm glad you're starting out strong!


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 26, 2020)

mangomango said:


> I do my best not to click "Browse" on FA for that exact reason, lol
> 
> I don't think that anyone who really knows what the furry fandom is dislikes it, I think it's just a bunch of people with misguided perceptions of what goes on in here. I mean, there are some parts that can get weird, but all fandoms have that. I've been here for about a year?? now, so I'm glad you're starting out strong!


Misguided perceptions is exactly the phrase I would use, if my brain had remembered the existence of said phrase!


----------



## mangomango (Oct 26, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> Misguided perceptions is exactly the phrase I would use, if my brain had remembered the existence of said phrase!


I'm actually working on a tail for my little brother right now - he wanted to be a snow leopard for halloween


----------



## mangomango (Oct 26, 2020)

mangomango said:


> I'm actually working on a tail for my little brother right now - he wanted to be a snow leopard for halloween


Well, actually he wanted to be a leopard, but I only have white and black fur


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 26, 2020)

mangomango said:


> Well, actually he wanted to be a leopard, but I only have white and black fur


Nice, if I get a tail it's going to be exactly the one I saw in my hallucination yesterday, it was quite large. (As you can imagine, it was a dragons tail after all) But damn it just felt right!


----------



## mangomango (Oct 26, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> Nice, if I get a tail it's going to be exactly the one I saw in my hallucination yesterday, it was quite large. (As you can imagine, it was a dragons tail after all) But damn it just felt right!


If you were going to make anything, a tail is definitely the easiest! I pumped out the cheetah tail in one weekend, all handsewing. All you have to do is make a pattern of what you want the tail to look like from the side, then draw and cut out the markings, cut the fabric out with the paper stencils and some seam allowance. Then, sew and stuff!


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 26, 2020)

mangomango said:


> If you were going to make anything, a tail is definitely the easiest! I pumped out the cheetah tail in one weekend, all handsewing. All you have to do is make a pattern of what you want the tail to look like from the side, then draw and cut out the markings, cut the fabric out with the paper stencils and some seam allowance. Then, sew and stuff!


It's been sew long (hah get it?) Since I've done anything with textiles. All this talk of tails is making me tingly. I really need to feel that again, it was so real, yet a complete fabrication of my psyche. God I want that to happen again


----------



## mangomango (Oct 26, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> It's been sew long (hah get it?) Since I've done anything with textiles. All this talk of tails is making me tingly. I really need to feel that again, it was so real, yet a complete fabrication of my psyche. God I want that to happen again


I've had a few dreams like that, and it's always so disappointing when I have to wake up. (and yes, the pun is good). If you don't really feel like sewing, that's perfectly fine, but I wouldn't let the fact that you haven't done it in a while stop you!


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 26, 2020)

mangomango said:


> I've had a few dreams like that, and it's always so disappointing when I have to wake up. (and yes, the pun is good). If you don't really feel like sewing, that's perfectly fine, but I wouldn't let the fact that you haven't done it in a while stop you!


See most people do have dreams like that, but I had mine while I was completely awake, aware and conscious. Was just walking and suddenly felt something weighing me down a bit in the tail region, then my brain basically flashed up a third person camera of me walking in that exact location in that exact time, with Dergens tail! Then I could feel it swaying for about 10 seconds as I walked. Then it was gone, though typing this is making my brain go into overdrive with that Dopamine rush.


----------



## mangomango (Oct 26, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> See most people do have dreams like that, but I had mine while I was completely awake, aware and conscious. Was just walking and suddenly felt something weighing me down a bit in the tail region, then my brain basically flashed up a third person camera of me walking in that exact location in that exact time, with Dergens tail! Then I could feel it swaying for about 10 seconds as I walked. Then it was gone, though typing this is making my brain go into overdrive with that Dopamine rush.


That's pretty cool. I sadly have something called aphantasia, which means I can't visualize pictures in my head. It's honestly part of the reason I do art so much, lol


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 26, 2020)

mangomango said:


> That's pretty cool. I sadly have something called aphantasia, which means I can't visualize pictures in my head. It's honestly part of the reason I do art so much, lol


Oof that sounds bad, that's how I do all my art is visualise what I want in my head then start working towards that. Also, no one has any ideas why I hallucinate so much but it's become such a common occurrence that I quite often have to ask people a question followed by "Or did hallucinate that?"


----------



## mangomango (Oct 26, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> Oof that sounds bad, that's how I do all my art is visualise what I want in my head then start working towards that. Also, no one has any ideas why I hallucinate so much but it's become such a common occurrence that I quite often have to ask people a question followed by "Or did hallucinate that?"


Should we move this to messages so we don't clog up the Costuming section any more?


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 26, 2020)

mangomango said:


> Should we move this to messages so we don't clog up the Costuming section any more?


Good idea I forgot we were still in a public forum xD


----------

